# Inside a Aura MR 4150Q



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Just grabbed one BNIB and its huge, just got it to fit in my trunk. Sounds very clean and more powerful than rated with 90 amps of fusing and only rated 100x4 at 12.5v










Here's some internals.




























and in its new home.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG! OMG! OMG! You have a Audiomobile sub. That was my dream sub back in day. Please tell me all the good press it got is true. Nice install and thanks for the gut pics.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks. 

I had a Audiomobile Mass for a while and loved it. The Evo was the perfect sub for my stealthbox due to being 5" deep and .625 cuft. Sounds great. Took me a year to track one down. Sq is almost as good as the morel sc it replaced but it gets loud for hiphop (which I primarily listen to) and it brings back memories. Its a great sub. And everything is all hidden.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

nice install. I see our little mono in there..lol.

that aura looks well made. first time I have seen inside one. I have owned them before of course ..


----------



## Robert_J (Nov 9, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I had a Audiomobile Mass for a while and loved it.


I had a similar sub but sold it. The SVS Ultra 12" was a TC Sounds underhung sub with a Ti basket. When I got it, I thought "That motor looks like an Audiomobile". Yep. I pulled the magnet boot off and there was an Audiomobile serial number on the motor. TC Sounds was re-using parts but at least they were good parts.

Sold it to a guy in Ohio but FedEx lost it.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Sick, so I guess it's not for sale anymore?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

nismos14 said:


> Sick, so I guess it's not for sale anymore?


I have no need to sell it at the moment....but you never know.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh well, as long as it's going to good use, I probably wouldn't have used it anyway. Lol


----------

